# Simrad Live Webinar Tonight at 6:45 EST: Get to Know Your NSS evo3S



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Simrad Live

"The Simrad Live webinar series continues at 6 p.m. (U.S. Central) Thursday, March 11. Get to know Simrad NSS evo3S with step-by-step instructions on how to create and edit waypoints, create routes, customize your page view, access system controls, and more. Have your questions ready, as Simrad experts will be available on a live chat throughout the webinar."


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

I’ll be there. Just installed mine.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Sweet. And they have them recorded. I wish there was an option where you can configure the unit with the sonar off so you don't damage it in the garage


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Seems I pick up a tip or two that I can use every time I watch one of the videos. For example, did you know if you touch and hold the north direction icon on the screen you can change the chart orientation? Slick!


----------

